# SPACELINER***FOUND



## stoney (Jun 5, 2018)

I found my Sears Spaceliner. Can anyone help me with a for sure year. 1964/65?  It has the single large taillight coming out the back. I think it's a beauty. Thanks to all who responded to my wanted ad

View attachment 819437


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2018)

Holy mackerel!!! That liner looks brand new!!!. Nice catch. Glad ya finally got it.


----------



## stoney (Jun 5, 2018)

Sven said:


> Holy mackerel!!! That liner looks brand new!!!. Nice catch. Glad ya finally got it.




Thank you, under looks as nice as the top. I need a new headlight bezel, it broke in shipping.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Man that is clean! Sorry to hear about the bezel but it looks like everything else came through nicely. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jun 6, 2018)

Had that happen to me also when I got my first Spaceliner.... The seller put it light down in the box.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2018)

As a last resort that one could be repaired and re-chromed. I sent some model motorcycle parts out to a place that does plastic re-chroming and the stuff came out great but cost a few $$. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks Shawn, do have the name of the plastic re-chromers that you used.  Ray


----------



## AndyA (Jun 7, 2018)

Stoney:
Your bike looks like a '64 or '65 according to old catalog cut. However, for the straight scoop, check out the sticky thread heading this forum entitled "The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference."
Smooth riding, Andy


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2018)

stoney said:


> Thanks Shawn, do have the name of the plastic re-chromers that you used.  Ray



Hey Ray that was about 20 years ago but a quick Google search turned up a few places. I'd reach out to them and see what your best option is if you decide to go that route. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 7, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Ray that was about 20 years ago but a quick Google search turned up a few places. I'd reach out to them and see what your best option is if you decide to go that route. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn, will do


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

What a dreamboat! 

You riding with the Hurricane Coasters?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> What a dreamboat!
> 
> You riding with the Hurricane Coasters?



He needs to--are you riding this weekend Michael? V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> What a dreamboat!
> 
> You riding with the Hurricane Coasters?




Unfortunately we are having new counter tops being put in and backsplashes this weekend. Need to be home. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> He needs to--are you riding this weekend Michael? V/r Shawn



Probably not... but I really want to be at every ride.

I am getting ready to deep clean this Typhoon in an OA bath and upgrade rear to a two speed kickback...then I will have a decent HC bike to ride with you guys.


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2018)

AndyA said:


> Stoney:
> Your bike looks like a '64 or '65 according to old catalog cut. However, for the straight scoop, check out the sticky thread heading this forum entitled "The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference."
> Smooth riding, Andy




Hi Andy, thanks. I did look at the sticky. It does look to be a '64-'65.  Thanks for the help.  Ray


----------



## BrentP (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Ray.  I just replied to your PM and hadn't seen this thread.  The best way to identify whether it's a '64 or '65 is to look at the tire production codes on the sidewalls of the tires and figure out when the tires were manufactured (it's not infallible, but it will give a decent approximation of when the bike was built).  I describe how to do this in my Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference in the section headed "The Bikes", but here's the full text and image from the information link.

BTW, your bike is an absolute STUNNER!  Kudos on such a great find.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++





Sears Allstate bicycle tires can be dated using the 3-circle stamps on the tire sidewall.

The stamps cover a 12 year period. The relevant period stamps for the 1960's cover the years from 1960 to 1971 (12 years). Each circle is divided into quarters to represent a year. The final quarter section to have dots indicates the year of manufacture, and the number of dots within that quarter section (1-4) indicates the quarter in which the tire was manufactured.

This example image shows that 1965 is the year of manufacture (all previous years are filled with 4 dots), and because there is 1 dot in the 1965 section it indicates that the tire was manufactured in the first quarter of 1965.

NOTE: Tire dates give an approximation of when the bike was manufactured, but may not be exact because tires may have been in inventory for some time prior to manufacture of the bike they were mounted on. It's common to see tires manufactured in different quarters to be mounted on the same bike.


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Brent, I just looked at my tires, I guess I am a '64. 2nd quarter of '64 ?  There are 2 dots in the 1st quarter of the second pie. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 8, 2018)

stoney said:


> Hi Brent, I just looked at my tires, I guess I am a '64. 2nd quarter of '64 ?  There are 2 dots in the 1st quarter of the second pie. Thanks again for the info.



Yup... you definitely have a '64


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 11, 2018)

Sharp looking bike, enjoy!


----------



## stoney (Jun 11, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Sharp looking bike, enjoy!




Thanks, been wanting another nice one for awhile.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

